# ports are open and i dont know why or how to close them :D



## Leonorath (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi guys!

I used the port scanning tool from the website below about a month ago and i passed. I tried again today and i failed :sigh: Sure it was just a Ping Reply but id rather be completly undetectable to potential hackers.
hxxps://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 (pretty sure its safe but i munged it anyway )

Report(short version)
*TruStealth: FAILED
- NOT all tested ports were STEALTH,
- NO unsolicited packets were received,
- A PING REPLY (ICMP Echo) WAS RECEIVED.*
port 21 = FTP control channel
port 113 = Ident athentication service

I tried to "stealth" my ports with Comodo but it didnt make a difference, they all come up as "closed" instead of "stealth" and still two are open which i dont like at all. I am at a disadvantage because i have no hardware firewall and i only run windows XP SP3. For protection i do however have Comodo firewall, AVG, Spywareguard, Spywareblaster and Spybot SD (immunize only, no tea timer)

Question is am i at risk? and if so how do i close or stealth these ports which ever is safer. Sorry if this belongs somewhere else i couldnt find a better fit for the topic, feel free to move this to where it belongs if that isnt here.

Thanks Luke


----------



## Leonorath (Sep 15, 2008)

Was that answer for me or Lina010?
I could not find anywhere in Comodo firewall a way to manually close ports i will look again tho.
Also i have a wired connection so as far as i know i have no router. 

Any other info u could give me? or scans u would like me to run?

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the exact make and model of your modem? Please post this as well.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry, I got a little confused between you and another member. I have moved our Posts to a new Thread that I have created for her.


Leonorath said:


> Was that answer for me or Lina010?
> I could not find anywhere in Comodo firewall a way to manually close ports i will look again tho.
> Also i have a wired connection so as far as i know i have no router.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leonorath (Sep 15, 2008)

Speedtouch st536 v6

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Luke>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : luke-fb5cc7fba3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Base
-T Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-8C-6B-5B-F3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 156.154.70.22
156.154.71.22
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 16 July 2010 5:31:35 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 17 July 2010 5:31:35 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Luke>

Thanx


----------



## Leonorath (Sep 15, 2008)

umm bump?
its been a week maybe u got confused with the mix up at the start :s


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try resetting the router to factory defaults and reconfiguring? I know many routers have port 113 open by default, but the FTP port 21 shouldn't be open.


----------



## Leonorath (Sep 15, 2008)

I restored the settings and reconfigured my modum and the GRC report is still the same. 0 stealth, 2 open and the rest closed.

Would there be a program that opens them or keeps them open? Maybe i have set Comodo to "trust" this program?


----------



## Leonorath (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought if a program was keeping my ports open then i would want to block it rather than allow.

So i reset and reconfigured my Thomson st536 modem that didn't close or stealth the ports (i know they can be closed because they were closed last time i used GRC-ShieldsUP). Iv tried using Comodo to "stealth" all ports but the results don't change:4-dontkno

What else can i do?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay...got it. Have you tried Zone Alarm rather than Comodo? See if you can close or stealth the Ports.


----------



## Xeneth (Mar 11, 2009)

Comodo I believe has an ACL under advanced mode where you can add "deny all" at the end to close the ports.


----------



## Leonorath (Sep 15, 2008)

ok. what the?? 
i disabled my firewall and got the exact same result does that mean the problem is in my modem only or both? I restored factoy settings and reconfigured so whats the deal? Id try Zone Alarm like u suggested but now im not sure if i should bother seeing how having my firewall disabled completly made no change...

Are u guys familiar with GRC shields-up? is there a beter, more indepth or acurate port scanner/tester?

Terribly sorry if this has been a waste of time so far


----------

